# Happy 5th Anniversary WCG!



## t77snapshot (Nov 18, 2009)

* World Community Grid is celebrating its 5th Anniversary!*

Thank you to all of our members who have contributed throughout the first 5 years! Here's to many more!

To celebrate the 5th Anniversary of World Community Grid, we're asking members to upload videos telling everyone why they donate their computing time to World Community Grid. * click here* to read more.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

World Community Grid (WCG) is an effort to create the world's largest public computing grid to tackle scientific research projects that benefit humanity.Launched November 16, 2004, it is funded and operated by IBM with client software currently available for Windows, Linux, Mac OS X and FreeBSD operating systems.

Using the idle time of computers around the world, World Community Grid's research projects have analyzed aspects of the human genome, HIV, dengue, muscular dystrophy, cancer, influenza, rice crop yields and clean energy. The organization has so far partnered with over 400 other companies and organizations to assist in the work and has over 475,000 registered user accounts. wiki source-

*I know I am day late, but hey we can still celebrate.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 18, 2009)

Got the email today. I'm happily crunching a PII X4 955BE @ 2.8GHz and my laptop's Core 2 Duo T8100 2.1GHz 24/7.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2009)

Yep, I got the email as well, it's pretty amazing I've done 745 days of work since August 6th


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 18, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Yep, I got the email as well, it's pretty amazing I've done 745 days of work since August 6th



Yeah I saw that in the other thread, Congrats man! You crunch hard!


----------



## Asylum (Nov 18, 2009)

Good job guys and happy 5th.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Yeah I saw that in the other thread, Congrats man! You crunch hard!



Thanks man, I do what I can do! 
Every day I go to the computer lab at school it depresses me to see 2 dozen Core 2 Duos sitting idle all day 

I really want to get them crunching (preferably under my name for TPU), but I have no idea who to talk to about doing so


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Nov 18, 2009)

Now would be a great time to make shirts! 
And Happy 5 years WCG! Even though I've only been crunching for almost a year


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Nov 18, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks man, I do what I can do!
> Every day I go to the computer lab at school it depresses me to see 2 dozen Core 2 Duos sitting idle all day
> 
> I really want to get them crunching (preferably under my name for TPU), but I have no idea who to talk to about doing so



the Principal for example... tell him about its scientific use, dont tell him, there teams. let him think we are all one big team (in fact we are!) ( i made myself conccurence.Bad Velvet *hit*ow.)


----------

